# Monroe County Lease



## slider3sks (Apr 28, 2009)

Still need 2-3 members for Monroe County Lease.  Lease is 203a next to well maintained pasture.  plenty of deer and turkey.  Dues are $400/member 6-8 members max on property.  Put in two fresh spring plots.  Property is select cut pines with hardwood bottom mix one utility line running through property.  Good roads, no four wheel drive needed.  Pond on backside of property (no fishing).  Has campsite (no water or power).  First come First serve Pin in and Pin out system.  easy to get to off I-75 about 20 min. outside Forsyth.  If interested in viewing please PM me.


----------



## RedDot (Apr 29, 2009)

*north or south*

is your club south of Forsyth or north


----------



## slider3sks (May 12, 2009)

Only have one spot left guys.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## slider3sks (May 15, 2009)

Only one spot left.  Come on guys this is going to be a pretty good spot.


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (May 16, 2009)

want to go look mon or tues


----------



## slider3sks (May 18, 2009)

back to the top


----------



## slider3sks (May 19, 2009)

btt


----------



## slider3sks (May 22, 2009)

btt


----------



## slider3sks (May 25, 2009)

btt


----------



## slider3sks (May 31, 2009)

btt


----------



## slider3sks (Jun 11, 2009)

GON thanks.  Now I only have a single spot open for this property.  Have put a great group of guys together so far.  Will start clearing trials and tilling for fall plots in the next of couple of weeks.  NEED ONE MORE GUY!!!


----------



## slider3sks (Jun 13, 2009)

btt


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 13, 2009)

Where is this located exacattly


----------



## slider3sks (Jun 15, 2009)

All spots in the club have been filled.  Thanks GON!!


----------



## southwinn (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a 45 yr. old man looking for club membership in your area. Would like to know if you have one opening for 2010-11 season.


----------



## olabone (Feb 10, 2010)

pm sent. 404-569-8486 thanks


----------



## fatboydeerhunter (Feb 10, 2010)

are you still looking for members email me at gravleyjoshua@yahoo.com


----------



## KillerB (Feb 20, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## tdrozier (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lease*

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## edward consla (May 25, 2013)

econsla   call me at 770-760-9543


----------



## Rattlecrap (Aug 1, 2013)

Are there any spots open for this lease for 13-14 season?


----------



## rpritts (May 2, 2015)

*Hunt club Monroe Co.*

Wonder if hunt club still active? If so any spots open for 2015-2016 season?


----------



## Buckbuster69 (May 28, 2015)

no openings for 2015-2016. We are full and a waiting list if and when we do have any openings. Thanks


----------



## basshunter57 (Dec 29, 2015)

Interested in a turkey only membership for this spring?


----------

